# Got Myself A Craftsman Horizontal Bandsaw



## TomS (May 26, 2015)

I picked up a Craftsman model 101.2290 a couple of weeks ago.  Overall it is in god condition but did need some TLC to make it run.  The motor was toast but fortunately I had a usable spare. Blade tracking was dismal because a previous owner had filed the idler wheel shaft where it squares itself to the idler wheel plate.  I machined this area on the mill and shimmed the idler wheel plate to get the blade to track.  Still needs painting but overall I'm pleased with my purchase.

Anyone else have one of these?  There isn't a lot of information on the internet.

Tom S


----------



## Silverbullet (May 27, 2015)

I had one years ago , it was used and had some of the same problems as yours. I was able to get parts from sears fixed it right up. Cut lots of steel brass and aluminum on that baby , had to sell it when times got tough but wish I could have it back now . Really was a good saw , good luck it will cut and cut and never say die. A little maintenance once and awhile is all it wants.


----------



## TomS (May 27, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> I had one years ago , it was used and had some of the same problems as yours. I was able to get parts from sears fixed it right up. Cut lots of steel brass and aluminum on that baby , had to sell it when times got tough but wish I could have it back now . Really was a good saw , good luck it will cut and cut and never say die. A little maintenance once and awhile is all it wants.



It appears to be well built.  Everything on the saw is either cast iron or solid steel except for the blade wheels and drive gears which are aluminum..  No sheet metal what so ever.  I've got one of those portable bandsaws that's mounted on a table and frame that works OK for straight cuts but angled cuts are not possible.  The Craftsman saw has angle cut capabilities so that should fill this gap.

Tom S


----------



## joconnor (May 27, 2015)

Mine is an Atlas, built by Kalamazoo I believe. I can post a picture of the tag if you wish.


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2015)

Kalamazoo is a city in MI where the Atlas (and then Clausing) main plant was located most of the time between the end of WW-I and today.


----------



## TomS (May 28, 2015)

joconnor said:


> Mine is an Atlas, built by Kalamazoo I believe. I can post a picture of the tag if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks just like mine.  From what I found on the internet the Craftsman saw was built by Atlas.

Tom S


----------



## n7pux (Feb 6, 2017)

I have had two of these. Sears model: 101.22923. Both needed replacement nylon bevel gears  (no longer available at sears), I found several other owners looking for the same gear. A year ago I stumbled on the gear on a 3D printer web site while looking for a cookie dipping coffee cup for my wife. The bevel gear has held up well so far. I can send you a photo.
Roy L


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Feb 8, 2017)

n7pux said:


> I have had two of these. Sears model: 101.22923. Both needed replacement nylon bevel gears  (no longer available at sears), I found several other owners looking for the same gear. A year ago I stumbled on the gear on a 3D printer web site while looking for a cookie dipping coffee cup for my wife. The bevel gear has held up well so far. I can send you a photo.
> Roy L



What is the name of the 3D printer that supplied the gear to you?   Please provide picture when you can.

I have two of the craftsman band saws with good Bevel gears, but its always good to have a spare.

I'm looking for a guide rail for my second one.

Does anyone here have it from a parts band saw?


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Feb 8, 2017)

TomS said:


> I picked up a Craftsman model 101.2290 a couple of weeks ago.  Overall it is in god condition but did need some TLC to make it run.  The motor was toast but fortunately I had a usable spare. Blade tracking was dismal because a previous owner had filed the idler wheel shaft where it squares itself to the idler wheel plate.  I machined this area on the mill and shimmed the idler wheel plate to get the blade to track.  Still needs painting but overall I'm pleased with my purchase.
> 
> Anyone else have one of these?  There isn't a lot of information on the internet.
> 
> ...




Just like one of mines.

does yours have the motor belt guard still attached?


----------



## ndnchf (Feb 8, 2017)

I bought one of those 3d printed gears just for a spare. It looks very good. While i've not used it, I've read of others who have and it worked fine.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Feb 9, 2017)

ndnchf said:


> I bought one of those 3d printed gears just for a spare. It looks very good. While i've not used it, I've read of others who have and it worked fine.
> 
> View attachment 225828



ndnchf,

do you remember the 3D printer company name that you purchased the spare gear from?


----------



## ndnchf (Feb 9, 2017)

tr7sprint1 said:


> ndnchf,
> 
> do you remember the 3D printer company name that you purchased the spare gear from?


https://www.shapeways.com/product/F53AJEA9B/sears-craftsman-band-saw-bevel-gear


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Feb 9, 2017)

ndnchf said:


> https://www.shapeways.com/product/F53AJEA9B/sears-craftsman-band-saw-bevel-gear



That will save many more of these band saws.

Thanks


----------



## n7pux (Feb 9, 2017)

Here is a link to the website and some photos, I hope. I was skeptical about how long one of these might last, but after a couple years, I detect no wear. I went ahead and bought a spare anyway.  https://www.shapeways.com/search?q=Crafftsman+Bevel+Gear&type=


----------



## mrboo2u (Jan 7, 2021)

ndnchf said:


> I bought one of those 3d printed gears just for a spare. It looks very good. While i've not used it, I've read of others who have and it worked fine.
> 
> View attachment 225828


----------



## mrboo2u (Jan 8, 2021)

n7pux said:


> Here is a link to the website and some photos, I hope. I was skeptical about how long one of these might last, but after a couple years, I detect no wear. I went ahead and bought a spare anyway.  https://www.shapeways.com/search?q=Crafftsman+Bevel+Gear&type=
> View attachment 225866
> View attachment 225869
> View attachment 225869






ndnchf said:


> I bought one of those 3d printed gears just for a spare. It looks very good. While i've not used it, I've read of others who have and it worked fine.
> 
> View attachment 225828


Rather then pay a hefty amount for this gear as Shapeways is charging people almost $50 for it and wait time is 3 weeks or more myself and a member of another forum have made a 3d stl model file for it and now you can have the option of printing it at home at a friends house or at a local 3d print shop. I checked around in my area and average charge locally was around $25. choose abs or petg for your media selection. feel free to contact me for it I will provide it free of charge I tried posting it but it wont allow me to post an stl file and since Im new I cant post a direct link to it either. Also an fyi the gear provided by shapeways was reversed engineered and isnt quite right. the file I have was drawn and modeled from the original clausing print for this gear while it allows me to attach the print it will not allow a stl file. hope this helps people to continue to maintain and keep there saws running for alot longer


----------

